

Peak Oil: Change, opportunities, and you. - tlots

In the late 90's my chemistry teacher took a period to show the class that we are going to run out of oil.  Few of us even blinked- we just started driving and gasoline was cozy $1/gallon.<p>In recent times, the Peak Oil prophesy call of a 'Doomer' has been written off as a mere tinfoil tirade.  Those who professed and postulated were marked as downers, as conspiracy theorists.  Many of the people who knew the data experienced psychological difficulty of being outcast by those they were trying to help.  [See: Stages of Peak oil Awareness: http://energybulletin.net/stories/2010-09-30/stages-peak-oil-awareness]<p>Now, even Honda has a facebook page dedicated to Peak Oil: http://www.facebook.com/Honda?v=app_10531514314<p>I am primarily interested in dialogue as to how the YC community of hackers and thinkers have interpreted the data, and what changes you are making to your short and long term plans and dreams to prepare for this massive decade long transition?
======
amac
Demand for oil will decline due to economics before it ever runs out.

The future of production (excluding tar-sands/unlikely new finds) is Subsea.
However, it's expensive and potentially geo-political. Electrification and the
increasing usage of composite materials should ensure demand plateau's or
declines.

We will have enough renewable energy to meet our requirements but my main
concerns are energy storage and the availability of certain metals or
minerals.

